# 2008 Chevy Aveo weird AC pressure readings



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Second video:


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Look at the compressor, my guess is it isn't running. The high and low side simply equalize when the compressor is off. Most likely an electrical problem not supplying power to the compressor clutch.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Either the compressor isn't operating or if it is operating, the reed valves are gone which means it's bad. But I would say it's not coming on. I can't look and see is the clutch is turning. That would be the first thing you look for. Sometime it's turning but the shaft isn't cause the clutch is split in haft. If it isn't , then see if you have power going to the compressor. If so, bad clutch coil. If not, check the relay. If the blower is working then the fuse is good. It's on the same circuit. If the relay is the same as say the horn relay, honk the horn to make sure the relay is good the swap the relay with the A/C clutch relay to see if it comes on. If not, it's off the a shop.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I couldn't see the compressor from above. It is tucked underneath and since I was in my office clothes (I checked it for her on my lunch hour) I didn't get under the car. Oh, I did remember to take my tie off first. 

I didn't hear the compressor cycling. I am not very knowledgeable about AC so it is good to know that if the pressure is equal on both sides, then the compressor is not working. Hopefully, she doesn't need a new compressor. I will check the relays for her this w/e. She just started a new job at a fancy private club (as a bartender) and she has to wear a tux! Still 90 here, so she is desperate to get her AC working!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The AC compressor is the least of her problems now. The day after I shot the video her Aveo blew a head gasket. Note to self: don't buy an Aveo.

She is still paying in the car too. Ouch.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Bigplanz said:


> The AC compressor is the least of her problems now. The day after I shot the video her Aveo blew a head gasket. Note to self: don't buy an Aveo.
> 
> She is still paying in the car too. Ouch.


It's been overheated.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Brainbucket said:


> It's been overheated.:vs_cool:


I assumed as much myself. Those little engines can go fast if they overheat. I remember too well the infamous Vega, which had both oil leaks and tiny radiators. Not to mention that they would start rusting on the showroom floor. 
What a terrible car.

One of the reasons I like my OBD scanner is that I can plug it in the diagnostic port and get real-time monitoring of engine temperature with my smart phone.

She has a rental Santa Fe right now, which seems like a luxury car compared to the Aveo.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

geez i hope she don't put a cent into a 2008 aveo with a bad gasket and bad AC! the repair will cost more than the value of the car!
remember that aveo were rebadged daewoo cars, one of the worst company for relaibility.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

carmusic said:


> geez i hope she don't put a cent into a 2008 aveo with a bad gasket and bad AC! the repair will cost more than the value of the car!
> remember that aveo were rebadged daewoo cars, one of the worst company for relaibility.


She still owes on that car, like two years worth of payments. That's the ultimate nightmare, a crappy car you owe on with a blown head gasket. Maybe she'll just trade it off for something better and eat the loss. I would do that rather than keep that POS car. She has dropped (already) almost a grand in repairs in it since she's had it.

"Aveo," Korean word meaning "Stay away"


----------

